# 2010 PCRT Live Webcast!



## Jesus is my friend (Apr 28, 2010)

It's that time of year again and the Alliance is offering the webcast live and free this weekend!,check out the lineup of speakers!-here's the link


http://www.alliancelive.org/


----------

